# Chili's Corporate Greed



## Katthizzsohyphy (Jul 10, 2016)

I posted this on my personal fb wall, but I'm not tech wise and can't figure out how to share it elsewhere. I'm pretty outraged and would love to make Chili's pay for their greed. I feel like I'm alone in this, everyone I have shared this story with seems apathetic. I don't really understand why, I would love an explanation if anyone has one. It makes me lose faith in society that no seems to care enough about this particular example of the 1% taking advantage of the most vulnerable members of society. If anyone has any advice, comments, shares...anything really, I'd love to hear it. I could really use the encouragement.

Without further ado, here is the story of New York (as interpreted by me).

Mardi Gras 2015: I met New York. The drummer at the beginning of this commercial. He was trying to spange up enough money so he and his wife could afford food and shelter for the night.

I watched the Chili's crew approach him, and spend an hour or so filming him from different angles, and giving him instructions. No one dared to interrupt their filming to kick down this talented musician any money, during what was typically the most lucrative time of the evening for him. For his time, he received $20.

He took my partner and I, and his wife out for dinner that night, spending all the money he had earned that day. My partner and I were broke, and new to the streets, so he took us under his wing. He spoke with exuberant optimism about how this commercial could change his life.

I had my doubts. A multi million dollar company wouldn't pay one of our societies most vulnerable citizens $20 to star in a commercial. They'd hook up their homeless star with free food for life or something, right?!

That night after filming, NY had to make a risky decision for himself and his wife. Sleep on the streets, or follow two strangers he had met hours ago to their motel room for shelter for the night. They stayed with us, and for the rest of our time at Mardi Gras we switched off helping each other with basic needs, based on who had spanged up more money/food etc.

I was shocked when I saw this: http://www.ispot.tv/ad/A6cO/chilis-baby-back-bonus-sing-it and then kinda appalled. I posted on Chili's fb page and they quickly deleted it twice, without a response. They don't want you to know this story.

Please please please share. I don't know what happened to New York, I doubt he's seen this commercial he was so proud to be a part of. But his story, the story of the 1% taking advantage of this kind, talented, resourceful individual deserves to be heard.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 10, 2016)

If Chilis doesn't have a signed release from your friend he probably has a case and can file a lawsuit.

But since they probably have a signed release to use his image and likeness in any way they choose I'm sure there is no recourse to be had.

Oftentimes people get what they are willing to settle for. He may have signed away all rights to simply have his talents showcased in a "cool commercial".

I can't remember ever eating at a Chilis and there is never anything in their dumpsters anyway so they can go sucka dick::cigar:: just for that.


----------



## Art101 (Jul 10, 2016)

Im not a big fan of chili's.Besides getting the screaming cheetah wheelie shits from eating there,they treat their BOH staff like crap.I worked there for about 2 weeks and basically told the "chef" that I crapped food better then he could ever cook.Yeah kinda got fired for that one.So all in all Chilis can choke on my chili.


----------



## Katthizzsohyphy (Jul 10, 2016)

Kim Chee said:


> If Chilis doesn't have a signed release from your friend he probably has a case and can file a lawsuit.
> 
> But since they probably have a signed release to use his image and likeness in any way they choose I'm sure there is no recourse to be had.
> 
> ...



I'm sure he signed the waiver, unfortunately I don't have any way to contact him. I doubt he's even seen the commercial. He would probably roll his eyes at my outrage, he's way more jaded than me lol!


----------



## Katthizzsohyphy (Jul 10, 2016)

Art101 said:


> Im not a big fan of chili's.Besides getting the screaming cheetah wheelie shits from eating there,they treat their BOH staff like crap.I worked there for about 2 weeks and basically told the "chef" that I crapped food better then he could ever cook.Yeah kinda got fired for that one.So all in all Chilis can choke on my chili.



Your response had me cheesing so hard that I got interrogated about who was making me smile so hard


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Jul 10, 2016)

sorry yer friend let people film him without being satisfied with the deal before hand.


----------



## Katthizzsohyphy (Jul 10, 2016)

cantcureherpes said:


> sorry yer friend let people film him without being satisfied with the deal before hand.



The issue isn't my friend not being satisfied, the issue is that a company that made nearly 200 million in 2015 decided to scout talent off the street (who are the most at risk demographic in our society for a variety of issues) knowing they could get away with paying jack shit because we're often desperate. How hard would it have been to throw down a gift card or something, making sure an actor in one of their commercials doesn't starve???

The 1% constantly preys on the the most vulnerable members of society, this is just a blatant example of that, and it sucks that we allow it.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Jul 10, 2016)

I understand that this is a specific instance with one corporation taking advantage of 1 marginalized individual for profits. I can feel your outrage, what I dont know is why the rest of our society just accepts all of the other forms of corporate greed. One could argue that they now accept the exploitation of the environment, erosion of workers rights, poverty wages, unbalanced tax rates for working & (supposed) middle class workers compared to the wealthy, a larger percentage of the black population incarcerated in the US (more than in South Africa during Apartheid) many in private prisons, privatization of public enterprise, the militarized police force & subversive coups to the constitution under legislation like the patriot act?

Here is what I do as a personal longterm boycott of Capitalism. I do not participate in their economy! I try not to earn much more money than we need to survive. I do not pay taxes. I dont to eat in chain restaurants or many restaurants at all (maybe a pizza here or there or a disgusting whopper or bigmac: I know its gross but a few times a year is all?). I do not shop at Walmart or other big box retailers. If I must buy something retail I will resort to that but about 95% of all of my items come from private party (craigslist, flea markets, yard sales) or second hand (thrift stores). Most are free or from barter & very few come from the exchange of actual currency. I do buy toiletries from a pharmacy & socks & underwear (occasionally shopping at closeout type stores who resell items at a discount.. I do have an exception with groceries (purchased on snap/ebt. Since this isnt actually my money & simply a subsidized benefit from the USDA & neither income or actual currency. I choose to shop at Stop & Shop which is owned by Dutch Ahold corp a company in mostly socialist Netherlands. Hopefully the meager profits (supermarkets work on low margins anyway & profit off of buying power & volume sales) from my $550 per month ebt/snap purchases can go to the union employees there (teamsters, butchers etc) or back to the Netherlands. I am a socialistso. I get the perks of purchasing discounted gasoline in exchange for spending my food stamps there where i accumulate points to use towards cheaper fuel.. Its a winwin, since its not like I can buy discounted middle east conflict free fuel from Venezuela directly. So all of my purchases are carefully calculated.

While I bet many of here on STP share similar or even more radical ways to exist without contributing to the problem. Collectively our buying power or nonbuying power as a local & national society can reshape the whole world.

I didnt need to hear about this story in order for me to not like Chilis or boycott Chilis. I have already been boycotting these chains for decades without such a visible & personal proof that these corporations only care about profit. I am sure that there were production companies & marketing firms & and other corporations that were involved with shooting these spots. I doubt some Chilis: waiter, line cook or executive was out on the street with audio/video equipment. Who knows how many people they shot footage of? Who knows what the overall budget for filming was? I bet it was a lot of money. Maybe other buskers got a $20 spot dropped on them but didnt make it past editing? If New York calculates his busking in the same way a paid employee does say behind a camera or working at Chilis then yeah maybe he didnt pull in his normal till for that hour. If he views himself as just an alternative hourly worker yet he has no boss but himself then I guess he can only live & learn from the experience. He has the power to beat or not beat the bucket drum! Donations are not mandatory. In all work there are good days & bad days but if I view busking as work than how is that any different then punching a clock at Chilis? But what if this commercial actually increases his donations from people who now recognize him from the Chilis commercial or that exposure somehow opens up other more lucrative & creative doors for him? I bet people film him & others all the time & never even kick down a penny where as others will appreciate the performance & drop a hundred without ever taking a cell phone pic.

I do care about much more than acquiring & spending income, the facade of the american dream, or assisting corporations in underpaying & mistreating its employees while collecting hefty profits for their executives and shareholders. I reject it all & so I boycott the idea of consumerism & capitalism right across the board. Perhaps this event may get others questioning the ethical consequences of capitalism and how, where & why they decide to spend their money.


----------



## Katthizzsohyphy (Jul 11, 2016)

My god, you have an amazing way with words!


I truly hope one day soon I hope I can follow in your footsteps, it takes strength and bravery to go against the grain and everything that is programmed into us. While I participate in some of actions you described, I am a weak person. Instead of living according to my beliefs, I make excuses (I've got kids to feed haha).

I don't know anything about you, other than what you wrote here, but I hope if you ever have a dark day, you remember that your strength and resolve are admired by at least one person.

P.S. This sounds so creepy. I'm not a stalky creepy though so don't be too scared. I just haven't met many that share similar beliefs and I get overly excited haha.


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer (Jul 11, 2016)

Katthizzsohyphy said:


> My god, you have an amazing way with words!
> 
> 
> I truly hope one day soon I hope I can follow in your footsteps, it takes strength and bravery to go against the grain and everything that is programmed into us. While I participate in some of actions you described, I am a weak person. Instead of living according to my beliefs, I make excuses (I've got kids to feed haha).
> ...



Don't feel ashamed about getting excited about this. I also have kids, but we've decided to live a life that incorporates these ideals. 

Every choice you make for you and your kids... every way you spend any Federal Reserve notes you acquire... every bit of food you eat... every way you teach them how fucked we are... THOSE are all valid means of your own activism.

I used to be very active in organizing, creating illegal actions, promoting radical ideas. I got extremely burnt out and anxious from the constant reminders that we, as resistors, are up against a systematic plot to keep us complacent and numb to their evils.

For me, it was necessary to my mental health to rein it in, allow the fresher masses to fuck shit up, yet keep my ideals intact with the daily decisions I make.

Home school your kids. Consider where you use your legal tender. Resist unjust taxes when possible. Most importantly, don't be afraid to resist.

THEY will make you and your family feel like criminals. You are not. You are citizens in a "free" nation. During the last 8 years or so, we've witnessed uprisings around the planet. It's nothing new, but it feels like there is a boiling point that has been reached. The last several weeks have shown us how important it is to stand together with all marginalized motherfuckers.

Resist. Resist. Resist. It's not easy. But, it's not too difficult once you commit. Find like-minded community. Opt the fuck out of their games. Make your own reality. 

Yeah. Sounds all fucking utopian. I'm doing it. All the best to you and yours.

Now


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Jul 11, 2016)

Katthizzsohyphy said:


> I've got kids to feed haha).



I got kids too but their good ole uncle sam pays for all of our food. Our cities public school system has 75% of students who are from low income families. That means free school lunch& breakfast for all students. The USDA actually regulates & funds the national school lunch programs (same as EBT/SNAP) and the guidelines say if like 30% of students are low income then the school qualifies for free lunch for all students.

So we dont pay for school lunch & we get food stamps which doesnt include free vegetables from gardens. I volunteer at a food pantry as well so get some extra stuff if we need it but usually not. We obviously cook most of our own food & rarely eat out & we all eat well.

To each their own but I refuse to be a wage slave for anyone. I do not work for minimum wage or participate in their economy.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Jul 11, 2016)

Hell yeah! 

In solidarity.



Rhubarb Dwyer said:


> Don't feel ashamed about getting excited about this. I also have kids, but we've decided to live a life that incorporates these ideals.
> 
> Every choice you make for you and your kids... every way you spend any Federal Reserve notes you acquire... every bit of food you eat... every way you teach them how fucked we are... THOSE are all valid means of your own activism.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mankini (Jul 11, 2016)

I pronounce a fatwa on chilis for this most recent outrage. Also Victorias Secret, Starbucks, Circle K, etc.


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer (Jul 11, 2016)

highwayman said:


> I got kids too but their good ole uncle sam pays for all of our food. Our cities public school system has 75% of students who are from low income families. That means free school lunch& breakfast for all students. The USDA actually regulates & funds the national school lunch programs (same as EBT/SNAP) and the guidelines say if like 30% of students are low income then the school qualifies for free lunch for all students.
> 
> So we dont pay for school lunch & we get food stamps which doesnt include free vegetables from gardens. I volunteer at a food pantry as well so get some extra stuff if we need it but usually not. We obviously cook most of our own food & rarely eat out & we all eat well.
> 
> To each their own but I refuse to be a wage slave for anyone. I do not work for minimum wage or participate in their economy.



Word the fuck up! (This makes me think we should start a new forum dedicated to radical parents)

I stand with you, highwayman. My kids know what's up. They know cops aren't allowed in. They know we live in a racist, sexist, greedy corporatocracy. They know that I have previously lived as a wage slave and reformed whenever possible. They are fully capable of living off the grid, when necessary. They know that our pale skin offers privilege others aren't afforded. They also know that most humans are ignorant and can be taught otherwise, or not.

Thanks for your support. It's been a long, difficult fight. We may not see the other side(though, i skeptically wonder if that looks worse) in our lifetime, but at least we can keep it up through our kick-ass spawn!

Cheers!


----------



## Katthizzsohyphy (Jul 12, 2016)

A forum for radical parents sounds awesome. I've never met a parent with similar beliefs or lifestyle before, and it's fucking lonely.

Have either of you guys had to deal with CPS before? I'm terrified of following/living many of my beliefs and morals because of them. CPS is my worst nightmare (no joke, I literally have nightmares). I have dealt with them before, and they didn't follow their own guidelines, laws, etc. It was impossible for me to find help, and the whole situation was traumatizing. Their power scares the shit out of me, especially since i can't afford a lawyer to defend against it.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Jul 13, 2016)

No but I think we came close. I often advocate for my daughter & surely raise some red flags in the process. I opted my daughter out of the Common/core Parc tests since (1) I am fundamentally opposed to standardized tests that waste students time to prove how inferior our school & or teachers are. Secondly I am against the privitization of public schools & feel that such tests encourage teachers to accept mediocre levels of learning in order to get acceptable reviews. I feel that students are individuals who all need to be educated in their own way. We live in the ghetto & ding,ding,ding we have terrible schools. I must assume that environmental factors contribute to children learning. Students who apparently go to preschool, come from 2 parent households are not low income & or speak english as their first language seem to do better in school. Yet these tests are given to all students while taken away from time that could be spent on curriculum; instead they cater the curriculum to fit these tests in hopes of earning more federal grant dollars for school districts & schools. They say raise to the top or no child left behind but IMO its a race to the bottom.

My daughter has an IEP (individual education plan) since she missed much early years of school due to illness, continues to be absent between 50-60 days per year for follow up appointments, sick days etc. She also wore hearing aids & glasses at one point awhile back. So here we are with this really specific special education document that is like 30 pages long & specific to my daughter; but she is expected to take the same test with little to no accommodations. 

My daughter had stayed home on the first day of testing & her teacher actually called & left a message & came to our home & wrote a letter & left it on our door. Stressing the importance of this trivia set of tests. I sent a letter to opt out which I had the right to do ; but then was called by the principal. They are the ones whose protocol is to strongly encourage the parent to reconsider & in some cases lie & threaten that the student will be punished for not participating. 

While I didnt cave in based on the school influence; my daughter had told us that she wanted to take it for social reasons since she felt isolated & different already being the oldest student in her class & supposed to be 2 grades higher. So we retracted our opt out letter & allowed it but were still personally opposed as parents. I made sure to let the outgoing principal what I thought about it as well. Our school has a new (under age 30) principal every year. We have been to 3 schools & had like 6 principals & my daughter is only goin into Grade 5 in september. These so called educators & administrators just continue to leap frog for higher pay in better schools every year. Many teachers these days have no children themselves & are straight out of college with this aire of superiority about them. We still have no clue what the score was for her or the school. 

While we have never been involved with DCF or social workers I know that we are at times right on the edge. Mostly for rejecting the authority of others & going against the grain in educational, medical & or political manners.. We also have a great track record of caring for & advocating for our daughter while she was sick including many to come to our defense if need be. We wouldnt be able to afford a lawyer either so we would have to handle it like anythig else; by doing research of the laws & jargon that they use & going against them head to head. We are very much involved with everything she does & are super protective of her. I can understand the fear of a parent going against the bureaucratic gestapo of child services. I know it is used as a scare tactic in many low income & even some affluent neighborhood to keep the masses in fear. Since such a tip could be done anonymously it could be a secretive tool for any vindictive person even if it was just to be a nuisance. We have in the past consulted professional advocates & participated in sessions with other parents about education related stuff & demanding that our daughter be educated in a way that she can learn. We know that home schooling & charter schools is an option and we have looked into alternatives but atm things are working & our daughter is happy so we wont rock the boat too much. We must pick our battles often since we have to consider how our daughter is negatively affected through teasing, bullying & or mistreatment from school staff.

On occasion we have thought that a specific action would warrant a visit (1 recently) but thank God we havent had to deal with them yet.


----------

